# Rebuildable MOD Noob needs some help



## BossIreland (25/7/16)

Good afternoon all 

I'm sure there is a thread about this and if there is I'd appreciate it if you can point me in the right direction before I get an earful about how this has been covered already.

I've been using a .5 sun ohm device for a while now and have decided to venture into the world of mods.

I got myself a limitless RDTA plus and an axiom tank which both use rebuildable coils.
Eleaf ipower 5000mah battery box
Coil master cotton
Coil master ohmmeter
Coil master 28 gauge kanthal a1 wire
Coil master Clanton wire 26 and 30 gauge
And everything else necessary to build coils

I was wondering if anyone might have advice as where to start with what coils to start off with or what settings I should run on the battery .

As I am a complete noob to this any help is really appreciated.

I've you tubed alot and read up alot online but there is no advice like personal experience.

What ohm should I be looking at making my first coils?

Kind regards

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Imtiaaz (25/7/16)

I will be venturing into this very soon as well and will be interested to hear the advice from the more experienced guys...


----------



## Neuk (25/7/16)

I am a complete noob and have been advised to keep it simple in the beginning sticking with 26 gauge kanthal and a simple 6/7 wrap coil build with an ID of 2.5mm. I have also just watched a ton of YouTube DIY's but have yet to build my own first coils.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Kalashnikov (25/7/16)

BossIreland said:


> Good afternoon all
> 
> I'm sure there is a thread about this and if there is I'd appreciate it if you can point me in the right direction before I get an earful about how this has been covered already.
> 
> ...


I Think just start wrapping 1 coil. Maybe about 7 Wraps. connect it to your tank. Check what it reads on the ipower. You looking for anything between 0.6 - 0.8... Once you know what the first coil is. Then make a second 1 exactly same number of wraps. Then connect that 1. 2 coils will half your resistance so you should end up somewhere between 0.3-0.4Ohms. I would say fire at 25watts and work your way up. Your device has a built in battery. So dont worry much about settings. as long as it can read your coil it will fire it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Feliks Karp (25/7/16)

First off I'd give you this link: http://www.steam-engine.org/ and then http://www.steam-engine.org/wirewiz.asp steam-engine and it's calculators are awesome to use when unfamiliar with the materials you'll be using when first making coils.

The ipower has a range of 0.1 ohms to 3.5 ohms when using power mode which you will be because your material is kanthal, you didn't state the clapton materials. If you're used to 0.5 then anywhere 0.3-0.5 should be fine, as @Kalashnikov already stated with dual coils if both coils are the same the resistance gets split right down the center. Dual claptons may need a bit of ramp up, so depending on your build and tastes lower ohms on those may utilise the max 80 watts of the device, you may want to try those in single coil mode on the LMC RDTA plus first and see from there.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Informative 2


----------



## Silver (26/7/16)

BossIreland said:


> Good afternoon all
> 
> I'm sure there is a thread about this and if there is I'd appreciate it if you can point me in the right direction before I get an earful about how this has been covered already.
> 
> ...



Hi @BossIreland 
Welcome to the world of rebuilding!

I am not familiar with the limitless or axiom - perhaps others that are can chime in with recommended builds.

But in general, I agree with @Kalashnikov above
Try start simple
Perhaps start with your 28g and start with a single coil and see
In some devices it can be tricky to start off with a dual coil build. Some of them its difficult to secure the coils in the right place. Not sure on your devices. But give it a go.

The thing with dual coils is that they need to be as similar as possible with similar leg lengths and resistance so they heat up at the same time. After the first pulse what helps me is to put the screwdriver or mandrel in and out of the coil - like a snooker cue. It tends to make them heat up more evenly after that. 

Always good practice to check your coil as installed on the ohm meter in case there are any shorts. Not absolutely necessary when using regulated mods since they usually have built in protection for these sorts of things but I still think its a good practice and its vital if you use mechanicals.

Coil position in the device is very important. This is usually device specific. Moving the coil/s a mm or two can have big effects on the vape.

And wicking is also very important. It is device specific but in general I like my wicks not too tight and not too loose although some folk do pack it a bit tighter.

It is hugely rewarding building your own coil and wick and vaping on it. Then fine tuning to adjust the vape to what works for you. Enjoy and let us know how it goes

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Imtiaaz (26/7/16)

Silver said:


> Hi @BossIreland
> Welcome to the world of rebuilding!
> 
> I am not familiar with the limitless or axiom - perhaps others that are can chime in with recommended builds.
> ...



This just got me super excited!!!! I'm always scared I'm going to mess something up though and hurt my mod or something. That seems to be my main concern. I'm not really clued up on the risks involved with rebuilding, can you maybe run through some of the most important things to keep in mind when rebuilding as to not make any huge mistakes?


----------



## Silver (26/7/16)

Imtiaaz said:


> This just got me super excited!!!! I'm always scared I'm going to mess something up though and hurt my mod or something. That seems to be my main concern. I'm not really clued up on the risks involved with rebuilding, can you maybe run through some of the most important things to keep in mind when rebuilding as to not make any huge mistakes?



Hi @Imtiaaz 
Good that you are asking that

What mod are you using or planning to use?


----------



## Imtiaaz (26/7/16)

Silver said:


> Hi @Imtiaaz
> Good that you are asking that
> 
> What mod are you using or planning to use?


My smok M prv is being delivered today, so planning to get the tornado nano later after it arrives...So very soon I will need to be prepared for these rebuilds even though I heard great things about the stock coils that come with it (I will probably be using that at first). Using the stock coils will give me sometime to find out everything I need to know about rebuilding I guess @Silver

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (26/7/16)

Imtiaaz said:


> My smok M prv is being delivered today, so planning to get the tornado nano later after it arrives...So very soon I will need to be prepared for these rebuilds even though I heard great things from the stock coils that come with it (I will probably be using that at first). Using the stock coils will give me sometime to find out everything I need to know about rebuilding I guess @Silver



With a good regulated with built in protection, there is not a heck of a lot you can do to make a disaster @Imtiaaz.
The mod will pick up if there is a short circuit or if the resistance is too low
I would say just make sure you use good high quality batteries bought from a trusted vendor, regardless of what mod you use.

A Common mistake I have made is the coil touching where its not supposed to touch. But that is sorted easily by checking it on an ohm meter after the build - or putting it on a good regulated mod.

Another mistake - not disastrous at all but just irritating - is not securing the coil properly and it being a bit loose. Just check occasionally that its tightly secured. Sometimes it gets loose after the heating and cooling once used.

The rest is really just about experimenting and fine tuning

Gauge of wire
Diameter of coil
Number of wraps
Coil placement in relation to airholes
Wicking material
Tightness of wick inside coil
You will find if you play with the above and try vape at different powers you will get a feel for what works well for you. And if you are even more determined, the whole thing is juice dependent. Some juices taste better with some setups.

Then dont forget the most important thing - your personal preference. What works well for me you may not like at all. So there is no real right or wrong - within a range of course.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Imtiaaz (26/7/16)

Silver said:


> With a good regulated with built in protection, there is not a heck of a lot you can do to make a disaster @Imtiaaz.
> The mod will pick up if there is a short circuit or if the resistance is too low
> I would say just make sure you use good high quality batteries bought from a trusted vendor, regardless of what mod you use.
> 
> ...



This response really gave me some peace of mind, thanks @Silver, exactly what I needed to hear. I love these little tips and tricks, I'm sure they make all the difference.

So sorry to the OP for high jacking his post, Hopefully everyone else finds this information as useful as I did.

Thanks again @Silver

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vwiked (4/8/16)

To the OP, sorry to hi-jack your thread but I am looking for similar info.
The advice above does help but I just have one further question. What is the simplest or suggested beginner RDTA to purchase?
I have been through 10 eleaf coils now and decided maybe its time I start building my own.


----------



## BossIreland (4/8/16)

I'm on the limitless RDTA plus and loving every second of it. Was my first RTA and I haven't had a single complication with it from knowing absolutely nothing when purchasing it

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Vwiked (4/8/16)

BossIreland said:


> I'm on the limitless RDTA plus and loving every second of it. Was my first RTA and I haven't had a single complication with it from knowing absolutely nothing when purchasing it



Cool thanks. Did you get it right 1st time. Is it a complex process? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BossIreland (10/8/16)

Yeah first time. Massive build deck and extremely user friendly specially for the first timers.


----------

